# White spot on nose



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 29 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 80
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 4 female betta's, 3 platys, fry, and goldfish

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon betta pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? twice a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 25%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Stresscoat+

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? white spot on her nose
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? No changes
When did you start noticing the symptoms? yesterday
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Not treating until I know what it is.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately) Maybe 6 months


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

It looks like it could be the start of columnaris.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

How do I treat it?


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Do any of your other fish have any white spots on them at all? Keep an eye on them if not and do a large water change.

Take her out and put her in a QT and treat her with Aquarium Salt, 1tsp per gallon, mix it well & make sure the salt is dissolved fully before adding her. Of course don't forget to add conditioner. Do this for 7-10 days and she should be better.

If that doesn't work then Maracyn should do the trick, also in a QT tank.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

She passed away and I isolated another female who started to act listless. The weird thing is, I have week old platy fry and they are healthy as can be, :/


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry! 

It must be something more then, columnaris, i've never seen it kill anything that quickly and with such a small amount.

How are your other fish doing? The one you isolated, can you see anything on her, is she bloated or anything like that? You can try to shine a flashlight on her as well, sometimes some diseases cannot be seen without some help from a bright light.

If the girl who passed was in the main tank when she died make sure you do a large water change since they give off alot of ammonia when that happens. It will also help start getting rid of anything that might be in the tank itself so no one else gets sick.

I'm very sorry.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't think it is that either now, but it decimated my whole sorority. Started out with 7 girls, now I have 2 left. My goldfish, (Re-homing him) Is fine, so are my three platies and fry. :/


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

What were the symptoms the other girls had?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Three died suddenly, and two had that white stuff on their mouths, listless and then death. What I read up on columnaris is that it takes about three days to kill them, but this was so sudden. This is exactly the thing that is happening to my betta's

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/freshwater-fish-disease/64741-mystery-disease-urgent.html

Last line of the page "IT seems like my bettas are only dying...."


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Alright, well it looks like Maracyn, Maracyn2 and Tetracycline might be good things to stock up on if you don't have them.

Until then with your remaining girls I would put everyone in a QT with Aquarium salt, 1tsp per gallon. It's better not to medicated until we know for sure that these ones are sick. The aquarium salt will help rid of anything that might be on them, like this disease. Do daily water changes, every day readding the salt. And you can do this for up to 10 days.

I would do a 100% water change on the main tank as well to be safe.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I did a 50% change today, I will do another one tomorrow since the platy fry are still small. I will quarantine them and see if they are fine until tomorrow when I can get the meds


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay. 

Good luck, keep me/us posted & i'll do what I can to help!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Can I use their store cups to quarantine them?


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Temporary qt yes, make sure you change the water every day and don't over feed.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

TheCheese909 said:


> Temporary qt yes, make sure you change the water every day and don't over feed.


Fed them tonight and they gobbled the pellets right up. That's a good sign, I hope


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Anytime a Betta is willing to eat its a good sign.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, true. When they don't eat, then your in serious trouble


----------

